# Composing Fee Question



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 17, 2007)

A question to the US pros in the forum:

How much would you expect for composing a soundtrack for a 5 million dollar feature? This fee would include all costs, like recording, mixing, etc. I'm guessing 45 minutes of music, 60-75% of it samples-based.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Apr 17, 2007)

100k-120k all in package is closer.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 17, 2007)

Nathan Furst @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> 100k-120k all in package is closer.



Wow. Are you serious? I've never gotten anybody to give me more than 1.5% of the total budget for a film. I'm getting ripped!! :evil:


----------



## John DeBorde (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know about figures Ned, but make sure you run the numbers VERY thoroughly, and have something in your contract about any changes after recording will have to be picked up by the producers, or you could get royally....well, I think you get the idea.

You probably knew that anyway, but I felt compelled to say it for some reason.

Hope this is a real gig and not just an old boot you're trying to reel in! (fishing humor if that is not obvious...)

-John


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 17, 2007)

FWIW, I've done music for films close to that range (well, maybe 1-2 million less, actually! :lol: ) several times in the past, but these were Canadian productions. I was paid anything from 15 to 36K CDN. This feature is 18-24 months away from picture lock, and it's not 100% sure that it will be US-only, but I will be scoring it and I'm being asked to come up with a ballpark quote. I'm posting because I'm curious as to whether US-only features pay in the same range.


----------



## midphase (Apr 17, 2007)

2.5% if the total budget for a package deal. That would include about 5 days at a scoring stage with anywhere between a 40-60 piece orchestra of decent but not great musicians somewhere other than Los Angeles.

If the score will be purely electronic, I'd try to get at least $30k as a composition only fee....but you'd be surprised nowadays that movies in the multi-million range don't pay nearly as much as they used to.

There are ways that you can bump up the amount by "renting" to the producers your equipment and studio, it's not unheard of.

Get yourself a lawyer to make sure that what you're all agreeing to is well understood by all parties...so they don't expect extra crap for what they decide to pay you.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Apr 19, 2007)

This is true, but I would say that composers still command more than a 1/2% of the budget....
To each his own, but I find 30k on 5 mil offensive.


----------



## midphase (Apr 19, 2007)

$30k on a $5mil feature is offensive, but you'll be surprised at what producers put into the budget nowadays. Recetly a producer on a $1.5 mil film told me that he put $8k for music...and I was like "hmmm....I got paid more than that on student films!" (which is actually true...unusual but true)

We're in a weird business and it's bound to get even weirder in the years to come.

Nathan....prepare to get offended!


----------



## gamalataki (Apr 19, 2007)

> I got paid more than that on student films!" (which is actually true...unusual but true)



That's just because the kids dig your hip hair style though =o Seriously, lets be thankful for the film students with rich parents.

Check your pm for hair tips.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Apr 19, 2007)

midphase @ Thu Apr 19 said:


> but you'll be surprised at what producers put into the budget nowadays.



I'll not suprised at what producers budget for music, I'm suprised at what some composers will accept.


----------

